# Sanyo Vizon tv problem



## westrangehumans (Dec 22, 2010)

Hi! I just woke up this morning and found that my Sanyo Vizon (not sure exactly what model) is not working. Everything is normal when you turn it on then after a while the picture goes off leaving only the sound. If I turn the TV off momentarily and turn it on again, the picture shows momentarily and then disappears again. I gave up but after 30 minutes off I turned the TV on again and it was normal for about a couple of minutes. Then the same thing happened all over again. Is there a solution to this that I can myself do or is it time to replace the set? Thanks already to anyone who has an answer!


----------



## octaneman (May 13, 2009)

Hi westrangehumans 


The inverter board needs replacement it is best you have the set serviced professionally.


----------

